# Wet Methods



## pacesafety (Jan 22, 2008)

As I search for ways to bring down my company's Exp. Mod., I've heard many references to wet methods in working with drywall, specifically when sanding. What are these wet methods? Does anybody actually use them? If so, what effect has it had on your productivity? I'm sure the answer is completely obvious, but I'm just curious. No one has explained this to me, and I feel a little ridiculous asking.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it's sponging. Homeowners are always advised by DIY people to wet-sponge compound rather than sand. I always hear requests to sponge rather than sand because people are afraid of pervasive dust. I use PC7800s and hepa filters, but they never understand until they see with their own eyes.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wet sanded a couple of times b/c I had to. Both times sucked. Not the way I learned....never been taught the proper way.


----------



## OraarO (Mar 16, 2008)

Drywall1 said:


> Wet sanded a couple of times b/c I had to. Both times sucked. Not the way I learned....never been taught the proper way.


What is the proper technique? I have never learned either.

Always seems like a sponge just wipes off the ridges with the smooth parts equally, leaving a cruddy, rough edge.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Wet sponging is really only effective in remodels when you are blending in existing texture into patches. If you mop a wall it will take out some fat edges around joints, angles, and nail spotting lines--but actual wet sponging the entire job is not realistic. I believe they write it on the side of the box to in a way avoid liability for people who will have breathing problems after being in drywall for so many years. I wear a mask every time I sand, but according to an Ear, Nose and Throat doctor a drywaller comes in at least once a month with breathing issues and they claim they wear masks too... 

Anyways, wet sanding will not give you a high enough quality of finish if you are leaving the walls smooth or putting on a real light texture.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

> actual wet sponging the entire job is not realistic. I believe they write it on the side of the box to in a way avoid liability for people who will have breathing problems after being in drywall for so many years.


:whistling2::yes:


----------



## bobrob (Oct 30, 2008)

wet sponging. it's a bit faster, the results are bad though
________
Avandia lawyer


----------



## amestaper (Sep 3, 2008)

Seen it done but I've never been brave enough to try it myself as the end result looked poor quality for finished flat walls and ceilings.

Wouldnt mind knowing if its possible to leave a comparable finish with a wet sand?

The Flex giraffe sander, nilkisk vacuum and a dust mask works for me every time and are the best working tools I have ever owned.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Wet sanding will not take any humps out but follows whatever contour your mud is , it will take the edges off and it does make it nice for repair work when finishing to a painted surface..... I agree that i think that is an issue when it comes to health no one wants to be liable , such as the marking of a baby- toddler falling in a pail you see on buckets.... never heard of it happening but somewhere it must have....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Wet sanding will not take any humps out but follows whatever contour your mud is , it will take the edges off and it does make it nice for repair work when finishing to a painted surface..... I agree that i think that is an issue when it comes to health no one wants to be liable , such as the marking of a baby- toddler falling in a pail you see on buckets.... never heard of it happening but somewhere it must have....


I fell into a bucket when I was little...I'm still trying to crawl out! :yes:


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

wet sponging indeed


----------

